# Pumpkin's



## GermanSheperdlover

I have a buddy of mine


----------



## dogtrainer1507

From what I've read they say it helps with digestion. And some vets even prescribe it for intestine malady. Some people swear by papaya too.


----------



## RawFedDogs

If you need to add pumpkin to a dogs diet to keep his stools solid, there is an underlying problem that needs to be addressed. All pumpkin does is mask symptoms.

To answer your question, it's only use is to solidify stools. It absorbs water in the intestines. It has no nutritional value to a dog.


----------



## Todd

RawFedDogs said:


> If you need to add pumpkin to a dogs diet to keep his stools solid, there is an underlying problem that needs to be addressed. All pumpkin does is mask symptoms.
> 
> To answer your question, it's only use is to solidify stools. It absorbs water in the intestines. It has no nutritional value to a dog.


agreed. i used to recommend pumpkin to help firm up stools, but from my time here spent on this forum, I have learned that pumpkin does nothing buy cover up symptoms, it doesn't cure the underlying problem (just like RFD said).


----------



## gabbie

dogtrainer1507 said:


> From what I've read they say it helps with digestion. And some vets even prescribe it for intestine malady. Some people swear by papaya too.


I'm brand new here but will put in my 2 cents worth anyway. One of my tzu has chronic HGE (hemorrhagic gastroenteritis), having had 2 episodes since I rescued her 2 years ago. The first time I did not know what it was but fortunately rushed her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night, where I was told quick action saved her life. They stated she would be susceptible to it in the future and to again get her to a vet quickly if it recurred. They recommended pumpkin for the added fiber. 

She did have another episode 8 months later and I got her to a vet within 15 minutes. He confirmed the HGE and gave me a printout about it which said there is no known cause for HGE, therefore there is nothing to treat. He reiterated the use of pumpkin for added fiber. Thankfully, she has had no further episodes since then. 

In doing further research on my own I confirmed that there is no known cause so there is nothing to treat, and that pumpkin is recommended for added fiber for dogs with HGE. HGE is fatal unless there is rapid intervention, so if your dog ever has a stool that looks like raspberry jam, get them to a vet immediately.


----------



## dogtrainer1507

Im not to familiar with it I personally have never used it, those were just a couple things I remember reading about. Sad that your puppy had to go through that.


----------



## gabbie

dogtrainer1507 said:


> Im not to familiar with it I personally have never used it, those were just a couple things I remember reading about. Sad that your puppy had to go through that.


I tagged onto your reply since you mentioned you had read and heard that pumpkin and papaya were good for digestion. Probably should have actually responded directly to the OP - sorry for any confusion!


----------



## DaneMama

gabbie said:


> I'm brand new here but will put in my 2 cents worth anyway. One of my tzu has chronic HGE (hemorrhagic gastroenteritis), having had 2 episodes since I rescued her 2 years ago. The first time I did not know what it was but fortunately rushed her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night, where I was told quick action saved her life. They stated she would be susceptible to it in the future and to again get her to a vet quickly if it recurred. They recommended pumpkin for the added fiber.
> 
> She did have another episode 8 months later and I got her to a vet within 15 minutes. He confirmed the HGE and gave me a printout about it which said there is no known cause for HGE, therefore there is nothing to treat. He reiterated the use of pumpkin for added fiber. Thankfully, she has had no further episodes since then.
> 
> In doing further research on my own I confirmed that there is no known cause so there is nothing to treat, and that pumpkin is recommended for added fiber for dogs with HGE. HGE is fatal unless there is rapid intervention, so if your dog ever has a stool that looks like raspberry jam, get them to a vet immediately.


I'm curious what the ER vets do to save your dog once she gets an episode like this? I work at a vet clinic and I have never heard of this until now...? Scary though. 

Do you give pumpkin every day or just when she has an episode?

I have seen and heard of a lot of dogs with terrible gastroenteritis problems do fantastic when switched off of a kibble diet. Some ingredient, or combination of ingredients, irritate dogs intestines horribly to the point where they have constant diarrhea and occasional bloody stool. There are a few members on here that can provide a better account of their stories!


----------



## dogtrainer1507

No problem. I just wanted to clarify


----------



## gabbie

danemama08 said:


> I'm curious what the ER vets do to save your dog once she gets an episode like this? I work at a vet clinic and I have never heard of this until now...? Scary though.
> 
> Do you give pumpkin every day or just when she has an episode?
> 
> I have seen and heard of a lot of dogs with terrible gastroenteritis problems do fantastic when switched off of a kibble diet. Some ingredient, or combination of ingredients, irritate dogs intestines horribly to the point where they have constant diarrhea and occasional bloody stool. There are a few members on here that can provide a better account of their stories!


She was immediately placed on IV fluids with Flagyl and something else (I'll have to check her record) and kept for nearly 24 hours both times. She was sent home on the same meds orally. I had not heard of it either until the first episode, and am grateful that both the emergency vet and the regular vet knew immediately what it was and how to treat it. 

She gets 1 tbl pumpkin in each meal (which is twice daily). If her stools seem a bit too firm I add 2 tsp mineral oil until back to normal. I have actually started adding pumpkin to all of my dogs' food and their stools have been softer, easier to pass, and regular.


----------



## Todd

Here's my story which isnt much but still pretty interesting;

I used to feed Lucky a home cooked diet at one time with cooked ground turkey. Her stools were fairly loose like "soft serve icecream" After initially just simply switching to raw ground turkey instead of cooked, with in 2 days her stools were completely solid! I have learned that raw meat digests very quickly which make for solid stools. Now on the prey model diet, her stools are as solid as ever!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama

gabbie said:


> She was immediately placed on IV fluids with Flagyl and something else (I'll have to check her record) and kept for nearly 24 hours both times. She was sent home on the same meds orally. I had not heard of it either until the first episode, and am grateful that both the emergency vet and the regular vet knew immediately what it was and how to treat it.
> 
> She gets 1 tbl pumpkin in each meal (which is twice daily). If her stools seem a bit too firm I add 2 tsp mineral oil until back to normal. I have actually started adding pumpkin to all of my dogs' food and their stools have been softer, easier to pass, and regular.


Hmmm...good to know. I am going to ask about those drugs and the condition today. Glad to hear that your dogs are doing better! Gotta do whatever works :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Todd said:


> I have learned that raw meat digests very quickly which make for solid stools.


Digesting faster or slower doesn't make for looser or more solid stools necessarily. 
Actually. dogs with IBS tend to have one solid BM in the morning, then frequent, small amounts of loose stools throughout the day. The reason for that is, overnight, the stools are at a standstill in the colon, and water is absorbed from them, making them more solid. Then, throughout the day with activity, they pass more quickly, still keeping their water content, making them much looser. 

Passing quickly doesn't mean solid stools, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Todd

CorgiPaws said:


> Digesting faster or slower doesn't make for looser or more solid stools necessarily.
> Actually. dogs with IBS tend to have one solid BM in the morning, then frequent, small amounts of loose stools throughout the day. The reason for that is, overnight, the stools are at a standstill in the colon, and water is absorbed from them, making them more solid. Then, throughout the day with activity, they pass more quickly, still keeping their water content, making them much looser.
> 
> Passing quickly doesn't mean solid stools, is what I'm saying.


ok, but I def. know from experience that my dog's stools are more solid with raw meat than cooked. what would you attribute this to scientifically?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Todd said:


> ok, but I def. know from experience that my dog's stools are more solid with raw meat than cooked. what would you attribute this to scientifically?


Bones maybe?? Not sure....

Richelle


----------



## Todd

Ania's Mommy said:


> Bones maybe?? Not sure....
> 
> Richelle


Well, I mean the difference between like ground turkey (cooked and RAW) with no bone.


----------



## notilloc

gabbie said:


> I'm brand new here but will put in my 2 cents worth anyway. One of my tzu has chronic HGE (hemorrhagic gastroenteritis), having had 2 episodes since I rescued her 2 years ago. The first time I did not know what it was but fortunately rushed her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night, where I was told quick action saved her life. They stated she would be susceptible to it in the future and to again get her to a vet quickly if it recurred. They recommended pumpkin for the added fiber.
> 
> She did have another episode 8 months later and I got her to a vet within 15 minutes. He confirmed the HGE and gave me a printout about it which said there is no known cause for HGE, therefore there is nothing to treat. He reiterated the use of pumpkin for added fiber. Thankfully, she has had no further episodes since then.
> 
> In doing further research on my own I confirmed that there is no known cause so there is nothing to treat, and that pumpkin is recommended for added fiber for dogs with HGE. HGE is fatal unless there is rapid intervention, so if your dog ever has a stool that looks like raspberry jam, get them to a vet immediately.


Well this is really good to know. I have never heard of this before but my dog had giardia and shortly after it cleared up had what i thought was giardia again but it looked like the raspberry jam just like you said. I took my dog to the vet and they didnt know what it was. They said it wasnt giardia and said it was probably just bacteria and put him on hills for a month. He was really sick for about a week and now I will have to look into HGE. I put him on evo red meat and his health has completely turned around. Are there any other symptoms of HGE Im not sure if buster actually had it but it makes me wonder and feel kind of lucky because the vet didnt think it was a big deal at all.


----------



## gabbie

notilloc said:


> Well this is really good to know. I have never heard of this before but my dog had giardia and shortly after it cleared up had what i thought was giardia again but it looked like the raspberry jam just like you said. I took my dog to the vet and they didnt know what it was. They said it wasnt giardia and said it was probably just bacteria and put him on hills for a month. He was really sick for about a week and now I will have to look into HGE. I put him on evo red meat and his health has completely turned around. Are there any other symptoms of HGE Im not sure if buster actually had it but it makes me wonder and feel kind of lucky because the vet didnt think it was a big deal at all.


Go to petplace.com and enter hemorrhagic gastroenteritis in the search field - you will find everything you need to know. It sounds like your dog may well have had HGE - so glad it did not cause his death.


----------



## conansmom

I agree that pumpkin only masks the symptoms of a problem, but I still give it and recommend it to dogs to lessen the diarrhea and make them more comfortable while we figure out the problem.

Conan was thought to have IBD and went through a round of antibiotics and Flagyl for a month. He didn't have bad diarrhea but his stools were never normal. Once we switched him to raw, he's been poopin' like a normal dog (even better, actually)!


----------



## spookychick13

I really like Slippery Elm Bark over pumpkin!


----------

